# OI order Fri, M. Ooi order on Sat



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2017)

I was expecting Sam's plants on Friday but Ben Ooi's order showed up on Saturday. I was surprised, thinking sometime this week. 
OI, 3 of his sanderianum F3 crosses and a randsii. He sent a nice size seedling of Angel Hair as a gift.


From Ooi I got 3 more ooii



3 stonei



And a single plant of niveum



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice stuff.


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2017)

Excellent haul, I think the ooii paphs are rather strange looking


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2017)

I think they look healthy and much larger than I might
have expected. Good haul.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2017)

wish we could access stuff like that................


----------



## troy (Feb 28, 2017)

I think paph ooii flower is strange looking, the plants look healthy


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2017)

Jackpot!! Good luck with everything.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice, I see net pots. I haven't tried them with paph yet. I wonder if their roots will go through the net over time? and make repotting into larger plant difficult without cutting them ?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 28, 2017)

That is one of the unanswered questions I'm looking for Peter. I have only a couple of plants that the roots have reached the net wall. Neither have tried poking roots out.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey Justin, how are your plants doing? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 3, 2017)

Have the same thinking as Ozpaph


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2017)

Well here is the gardinerii you gave me, so i would say they are doing GREAT!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2017)

I have one in bud too but only one bud  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 8, 2017)

F3 sanderianum? Interesting...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2017)

What does that mean?


----------



## monocotman (Mar 9, 2017)

3rd generation from a 'wild' plant.
wild x wild = F1
F1 x F1 = F2
F2 x F2 = F3
so maybe the wild, F1 and F2 plants were 'selected' for some interesting trait like flower colour, petal length etc.
This cross may be capable of producing something very interesting...

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2017)

Good explanation David although I'm not sure of the details Sam used here BUT these two crosses are plants from an AQ crop he presented. With that said, the min cross # is F3. It could actually be higher if the original parents that made the AQ award were already from line breeding.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> That is one of the unanswered questions I'm looking for Peter. I have only a couple of plants that the roots have reached the net wall. Neither have tried poking roots out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I've been growing my Paphs in plastic net pots lined with green moss for 2-3 years. I've not seen any roots coming through, and the Paphs seem to be doing better than when they were in traditional or clear plastic pots.

That is quite a nice-looking plants, Rick. How do you find room for so many new ones?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2017)

You know what they say Dot, "Always room for one more!"

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice purchases!


----------

